# Raised Panel Door Prices



## bauerwood (Mar 1, 2010)

I know this is a hard question to answer without a ton of details, but please try to just give a ballpark if you can. I'm bidding on re-finishing a set of cabinets and have talked the client into having me build new doors instead of stripping theirs. Pretty straight forward, raised panel, oak, beaded rail and stile; nothing I can't handle. However, all of my doors in the past have been figured in with an entire kitchen, or at least the cabinet they were on, so I am a little stumped on how to price just doors.

There are 24 standard sized doors, and I have a total bdft needed for the job - 75bdft
My small town supplier is at $3.04bdft (oh how I miss the big city!) so on average I'll have $10.64 in a door.

Here are my questions:

Does anyone have a set price when bidding doors only? For example $45 - $50 per door in this style.

If you were bidding this job where would you try to come in at per door?

I'm not asking for anyone to do my work for me, I have done the math (two legal pages worth!), and came up with some figures. As I said, this is my first bid for doors only and I don't want to make a fool of myself or ruin my reputation in my new small town.

Your help is very much appreciated!


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Is there a kitchen manufacturer in your town that supplies doors to order? The first thing I would do is look at their pricelist for a similiar style.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

You didn't mention finishing. I'd bid around $50 for a bare door. Don't know how you plan to finish. A guess would be $10-20 more per door….depending on materials and time to achieve the finish the customer required.
These costs are for my area. YMMD


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I use 4 X the material cost. I feel that gives me about a 25% net.
Bill


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

All the door shops here in town sell doors by the square foot.

A simple square raised panel door in a basic wood runs from $9 to $11 per square foot without finish. They will add for special options like hinge boring, routed finger pulls and the like. The costs per sf goes higher for more expensive woods, more intricate details like applied moldings, mortise pegs, etc.. I've seen applied molding doors go from $12 to $14 per sf.

Now, all that said, you are reselling these doors after applying finishing and adding hardware, installation and the like. So add up your costs, estimate your labor, add in some profit margin and voila'... price.


----------



## bauerwood (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks for the reply! I have checked some online door mfg and am close on one and under on the other, and that doesn't have shipping figured in. Sorry I forgot to mention the finish, but yes there will be a General Finishes Water Based color and clear coats.

I was estimating around $50 per unfinished door, but had no clue on what to add for finish so thanks Gene for helping me out there.

I also figured it out using the sq ft method, and actually made an Excel sheet to figure sq ft and give me a cost per door. Now I'll go in and have it calculate finish costs as well.

Thanks again guys!


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

I just had eight raised panel doors, 14w x 27h, in paint grade maple made for $27 per door.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

the door in your picture is not what you described. What do you mean by a beaded door ? Are yu meaning cope and stick with a qtr bead.? The most accurate way to figure doors is by the sq. inch. One like you show will yield 9-12 cents per sq. inch unfinished, depending on your region. According to Clints post he just payed .07 cents per sq. inch for (soft maple likely) and my not be fas, dont know. At any rate, that is a ten year old price, so beware if your competing in this market. You should know with existing equip. precisely how many doors you can produce in one hour, etc. Good luck ! JB


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I would touch base with Kent he's in the cabinet door business ,I bet you can buy them from him for a little bit more than you pay for material.
http://lumberjocks.com/KentS


----------



## DLCW (Feb 18, 2011)

$12.50 per square foot (unfinished) would be how I'd price this door. You will find that price pretty common among door suppliers.

Finishing cost is based on the number of doors and the finishing process I am to use. If coloring, that is step 1. Step 2 is sealing the color (or the wood if not coloring). Step 3, clear coat.


----------

